# What plants are native to Guyana?



## skylsdale (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm having an impossible time finding any aquatic plants that are native to Guyana or the Essequibo River basin. Does anyone have suggestions?


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

Let's go on an expedition? If not, then:

Try this for a read: It's a PDF file

http://www.bio.uu.nl/~herba/Guyana/Plant_Diversity_Guyana/Downloads/Chapter 11 Rupununi.PDF

Andrew Cribb


----------



## tsunami (Jan 24, 2004)

Of all th species listed in that account, there are a good deal of species suitable for such a biotope that can be found rather easily in the hobby... Mayaca fluviatilis, Ludwigia sedoides, Ludwigia inclinata, Eichhornia diversifolia, and Nymphoides indica. 

Thank you for posting Andrew! 

Carlos


----------

